# Airport extrême ou airport express ?



## Meow the Catz (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Alors je voudrais savoir quoi prendre entre ces deux appareils. Alors une petite explication sur mon réseau...

Accès internet via Freebox... j'ai un imac intel et un PC.

L'objectif : avoir un point d'accès sans fil routeur / pare-feu matériel, sur lequel je vais brancher EN RJ45 ma freebox, et le PC / MAC en réseau sans fil.

Donc j'ai besoin au minimum d'une entrée RJ45 sur l'appareil.

Si on enlève la fonction airtunes du airport express, et la partie partage d'imprimante (parce que ce "routeur" devra se mettre là où j'ai ma freebox, pour le connecter avec un tout petit cable RJ45 dessus, et que l'imprimante n'est pas à cet endroit là du tout), quelles sont les différences entre les deux ?

Merci


----------



## fpoil (28 Mars 2006)

1 port lan en plus sur l'extreme (peut permettre de brancher une machine en ethernet ou un disque nas par exemple) et bien sûr pas d'airtunes sur l'extreme


----------



## Meow the Catz (29 Mars 2006)

Il y a combien de ports LAN sur l'extreme ? Et sur l'express ?
L'extreme n'a pas airtunes mais il est plus cher...


En fait sur mon routeur sans fil en LAN je veux juste brancher ma freebox... c'est possible sur l'express ?

Au pire je suppose que si j'ai besoin d'un LAN en + je peux toujours y mettre un hub derrière, genre si je veux brancher une console de jeux...

Merci


----------



## fpoil (29 Mars 2006)

pas de lan sur l'express donc aucun moyen de brancher quoique ce soit en ethernet même pas un hub, juste le modem, 1 port lan sur l'extreme (permet d'y brancher un hub ou switch)

avec l'express c'est tout en wifi


----------



## Meow the Catz (30 Mars 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> pas de lan sur l'express donc aucun moyen de brancher quoique ce soit en ethernet même pas un hub, juste le modem, 1 port lan sur l'extreme (permet d'y brancher un hub ou switch)
> 
> avec l'express c'est tout en wifi


Tu le branches comment ton modem alors sur l'express? En USB?
Bon ben pour ma freebox pas le choix alors, ce sera un extreme...


----------



## schumif (30 Mars 2006)

Salut

C'est surement une remarque un peu bete que je vais faire, mais pourquoi tu ne te sers pas de ta freebox comme routeur. Car  a ma connaissance il est tout a fait possible de connecter plusieurs Ordi sur la freebox (en ethernet et en wifi).

Bye


----------



## fpoil (30 Mars 2006)

1 port wan pour brancher l'express sur la freebox par contre les machines (ordis)  se connectant à l'express le font obligatoirement en wifi


----------



## Meow the Catz (30 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi la différence entre un LAN et un WAN ? Parce que la freebox actuellement se connecte à mon routeur via un RJ45, donc quelle différence entre la freebox et un ordinateur ?


----------



## fpoil (30 Mars 2006)

bon on va faire plus simple : il n'y a qu'une seule prise ethernet sur l'airport express et donc une fois la freebox connectée il n'y a plus de prise disponible (sur l'extreme il y en a deux donc 1 pour la freebox et une autre éventuellement pour un switch ou un ordi...)

et une freebox équipée d'une carte wifi ne pourrait communiquer en wifi avec l'airport express que si la freebox gérait le wds (wireless distributing system) et je n'en n'ai jamais entendu parler à voir...


----------



## Meow the Catz (30 Mars 2006)

Je trouve l'extreme vraiment joli... par contre euuu... sur les screens du site apple ça ressemble à une demi sphère toute lisse, ils ne montrent nulle part où se connectent les engins...

Ce qui est dommage sur l'extreme c'est que y a des trucs qui ne me sont pas utiles du tout... comme par exemple le port modem...

Je vais peut-être prendre une express alors, comme ça je connecte aussi mes HP 5.1, qui sont près de ma freebox, dessus pour lire avec iTunes...

Mais vu qu'il y a quand même un port ethernet sur l'express, rien n'empèche de connecter juste un hub dessus, comme ça on peut quand même brancher la freebox et une autre machine non ?

Merci


----------

